# Clark shows versatility



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> Before the Suns and Los Angeles Clippers closed the NBA Summer League on Sunday night, this year's No. 1 overall NBA draft pick, Clippers forward Blake Griffin, accepted the 10-day league's Most Outstanding Player Award at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas.
> 
> The Suns' top pick, 14th overall selection Earl Clark, did nothing to cast doubt on the merit of Griffin's selection for the award, but he again showed why the Suns chose him - for his defensive versatility. Clark took the challenge against Griffin's power and helped the Suns bounce back from Saturday's 37-point loss to finish 3-2 in league play with an 87-70 win.
> 
> ...


----------

